# Radar's work



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Radar...glad to see you got some pics loaded. Nice work on the pens :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I especially like the hickory handles on the draw knife. Any sentimental story attached to the knife :confused1: :confused1: It looks like it's got a few years on her....:detective: :detective: :detective:


----------



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

Steve, I got that old draw knife while antique hunting a few years back. Both handles were in real bad shape, cracking and dry as a bone. I just had a need to bring this old piece back from the grave. I use it occasionally and hope it will soon have some sentimental value for my daughters.


----------



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Pen Making Info*

I put together a small information paper on how I make pens. This came about when Daren and I were PMing about pen blanks. I thought everyone would be interested. It is in HTM format (which is not allowed for attachment here) so if you are interested in a copy, send me a PM with an email address.


----------

